# LEDs for Cruze premier 2017



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Is your end goal to have brighter lighting? These won't be brighter and won't spread the light as evenly as the stock bulb. You'll have noticeably poorer light output if you switch to an LED.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Do you have some example of LEDs that fill fit and be better that stock halogen?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

For $14 you can't go wrong with giving these a shot. And if they are crap, well then, it was only $14.

They mimic the same position and size as the 9005 filament. It appears they are using Seoul Semiconductor CSP chips which in my experience have done very well at giving off a correct beam pattern. And the cool white color rendering is very good when compared to others who use other branded and off brand chips.

The only problem I see here, and its the most important, is that you will not gain any more illumination over halogen. In looking at the design of this bulb there is very little heat management. The outer shell is probably aluminum but it does nothing but give the illusion that its a heat sink. Inside its probably a pair of metal core pcbs thermally glued to a small piece of copper (if that at all). Because of the lack of heat dissipation, running too much power to these CSP chips will kill them very quickly. So they are most likely ran at a low current which means they aren't going to be super bright. You will have a nice white light but not very bright at all. They are mostly designed for fog lights as fogs do not require massive amounts of light.

Are you able to measure the distance between the back of the base of the 9005 bulb to the dust cover? This will help you determine which LED bulbs will fit. Some LED bulbs publish dimensions like so.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Wow Evo 77! Thanks for the reply. You made order my my distorted thoughts. Not sure how to measure the distance, but people here say that a regular led with heat pipes are not fitting( think I'll stick to stock for a while..the amount of light is ok for me, just wanted that cooler colder color look..not really a show stopper for me.


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

If it's still relevant. Managed to fit LEDs under standard dust cups. https://youtu.be/60S74ZaPVPc


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

So what do you think of them at night? Improvement over stock?


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Yes sure! I'm very happy with this pair.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

That's good.

I used these. They fit under the stock caps fine.

Light output was a huge downgrade over stock.

I'm back on halogen bulbs for now.


----------

